# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Юмористический гороскоп плохого характера.

## Justin

*Овен*
Агрессивен до чрезвычайности, примитив - воинственный и жестокий. Умственно заторможенный, с трудом запоминает простейшие вещи. Не раз подложил свинью, если бы сумел, а обычно занят тем, что ищет для себя новые (или не очень) ворота. Вульгарный, душа нараспашку, любит пиво и соленые шуточки. В детстве мечтает о карьере военного или космонавта и поэтому постоянно затевает драки. В жизни семейной его надо держать подальше от денег - все растратит мгновенно, а куда - и сам не знает. В обществе нуден, может часами говорить о себе, не замечая других. В нетрезвом виде склонен к буйству и скандалам.

*Телец*
Мелочный, занудливый, подлиза и доносчик. В жизни держит нос по ветру и выполняет все указания начальства. Актер по натуре (корчит из себя альтруиста, женщина - мученицу), а на самом деле всех презирает, считая себя в глубине души центром вселенной. Любит богатство: скопидомит скрытно и неустанно. Готов снять последнюю рубашку, но не с себя, а с ближнего своего. Эгоцентрист с садистскими наклонностями, семью терроризирует с детства и до глубокой старости, хотя внешне кажется вежливым и ласковым. Не доверяет никому, даже себе. Узурпатор всех привилегий, до которых сможет дотянуться.

*Близнецы*
Вечный ребенок - как интеллектуально, так и в чувствах. Взрослеть отказывается напрочь и чаще всего паразитирует на ком-нибудь до глубокой старости. Единственное, что любит на самом деле - это поговорить, переливая из пустого в порожнее. Читает мало, но обо всем имеет свое мнение, которое правда меняет раз десять - двенадцать в неделю. В более старшем возрасте впадает в созерцательность. Часто становится актером или писателем. Не выносит напряжения, ни умственного, ни физического. Обожает принимать гостей, но угощает их в лучшем случае чаем и конфетами, а обычно - своей болтовней.

*Рак*
Неудачник по определению. Консерватор и оппортунист, погруженный в самосозерцательность. Ничто не в состоянии изменить его убеждений, но поспорить любит, дабы вдоволь поглумиться над оппонентом и вырасти в собственных выпученных глазах. Со страху может напасть первым, но обычно, только почуяв опасность, спасается бегством в свою нору - место, которое холит и лелеет больше всего на свете. Он с удовольствием очерняет всех и вся, строит из себя хозяина положения, притворяясь сильным и уверенным. На самом же деле боится всех до колик, любит одиночество и покой.

*Лев*
С раннего детства склонен к пьянству и вымогательству. В других делах очень ленив. В детстве вымогает деньги у родителей, затем у друзей и знакомых. Его гипертрофированные гордость и самолюбие могут отравить жизнь любому, а обжорство - разорить любой карман. При
этом он никогда не толстеет. Любит, чтобы весь мир вращался вокруг него, поэтому всегда и во всем стремится быть первым, если это не получается - хиреет и заметно сокращается в размерах. Ничем непоколебимое чувство собственного величия, собственной ценности и безошибочности.

*Дева*
Обычно имеет обаяние слона, ум - кролика. Мелочная, скупая, занудливая и сварливая. Педантизм Девы делает ее невыносимой как на работе, так и дома. Своим занудством и придирками она способна погубить любое дело и довести любого до белого каления. Она никогда не импровизирует, составляя подробнейшие, скучнейшие планы действий для себя и для своих близких, невзирая на их протесты. Во всем у нее холодный расчет, а все, что она делает - тяжелое, солидное и скучное. Кроме того, она мастер интриг и если у нее появятся враги, она не успокоится, пока не изведет их род до десятого колена.

*Весы*
Нужно быть настоящим неудачником, чтобы родиться под этим знаком. Обе руки - левые. Тупые слух и зрение. Чувство юмора и честолюбие - в зачаточном состоянии. У них никогда нет ни денег, ни удачи в любви, не везет им ни в доме, ни на работе. Не могут не заработать, не удивить, не блеснуть. Паталогически не умеют принимать решения, начинают трястись мелкой дрожью, покрываются потом и падают в обморок, поэтому все решения в жизни за них принимают другие. Любят корчить из себя знатоков искусства, хотя сами ни в чем не разбираются. Часто пишут слезливые мемуары.

*Скорпион*
Очень опасен, даже на расстоянии. Изменяют, обманывают, интригуют из одного удовольствия уничтожать. Паталогические садисты и мазохисты одновременно. Не брезгуют никакими средствами для достижения цели. Не жалея сил и средств, создают о себе хорошее мнение, чтобы потом предательски ударить с тыла. Карьеру делают, идя по трупам. Если он сказал, что ценит твою дружбу, значит час назад написал на тебя донос начальству. Обожает пошлые анекдоты и порнографические фильмы. Распускает слухи о своих сексуальных подвигах, жестоко издеваясь при этом над теми, кто к нему привязан.
*
Стрелец*
Чаще всего выглядит радостным идиотом и почти всегда таковым и является. Его кретинский оптимизм и напористость не остужает ничто, даже кирпич с крыши на голову. Поговорив с ним минут пять, хочется его быстро и болезненно прикончить. С самого детства любит навязывать всем без исключения свое общество и свои дурацкие идеи. Агрессивный оптимист, в совместной жизни представляющий массу хлопот. Любит врать и выдумывать - чаще всего с благими намерениями (как он думает). Любит толпу, шумные сборища и места, где можно на халяву поесть и выпить.
*
Козерог*
Жесток, холоден и бездушен, как айсберг. В доме - жандарм, на работе - тиран. В тиранстве и подавлении других видит смысл своей жизни, цепляется и придирается к мелочам, начисто лишен чувства юмора. Бьет детей и терроризирует супруга (супругу). Отступает только перед физической силой или психическим давлением. Интеллектуально примитивен, без полета фантазии, но мстителен и злопамятен: никогда и никому ничего не прощает. Редкое сочетание мании величия с комплексом неполноценности с минимальными умственными и психическими способностями. Поэтому всегда лезет в начальники.
*
Водолей*
Фантазер и мечтатель, напрочь оторванный от реальной жизни. Никогда не отдает одолженных у него денег, потому что, одолжив, тут же их тратит и про долг забывает. Постоянно нарушает свои обещания, не любит работать. Оговаривает и поливает грязью своих близких, всегда за их спиной. Имеет тяготение к грубой гастрономии и вульгарной фантастике, которую скупает в неимоверных количествах. Отпуск проводит в какой-либо дыре, так как все деньги, откладываемые на него истратил на осуществление одного из проектов по спасению человечества, которых у него - пруд пруди.

*Рыбы*
Жить не могут без обмана и подлости. Завираются обычно до такой степени, что сами не могут определить, где у них правда, а где - ложь. Рыба противоречит сама себе, выкручивается беспрерывно, но не имеет от этого никакой выгоды, поступая по принципу искусства ради искусства. Кроме того рыба очень любит рыться в грязном белье других, корча из себя домашнего психоаналитика и после этого подторговывать чужими тайнами и откровениями. Работать и вообще что-либо делать не любит и не умеет, заставить же ее практически невозможно - все равно выскользнет и удерет. 
__________________

----------

